# Help with iPad and camera connection please



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought the camera connection kit for my iPad but I never have used it.  I went to test it out today.  I connected it and inserted my SD card.  Nothing.  Anyone know what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ooops. so sorry.  I tried a different card and it worked right off.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

How big/fast/old was the first card you tried, or was it just empty?  Larger cards seem to be a problem for the CCK, as are some of the fastest cards in the market.  Most middle of the road cards seem to be fine.

I shoot primarily 4 GB and 8 GB Sandisk Ultra II  and Sandisk Extremes; so far I haven't personally seen any issues.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I was trying to use the SanDisk Ultra II SD HC 4GB.  It wouldn't recognize it.  

I switched to an old SanDisk Ultra II 1 GB and it worked fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was having a problem with one of my cards until I reformatted it in the camera...

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I've never tried the card reader- I just used the USB cable and it worked like a charm.


----------

